# cross your fingers



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

My daughter Blake (age 9) caught her a big sheepshead on 6/18/08... It weighed in at Anita's at 7lbs 7 oz... It is currently in first place, but has not yet been updated by cca... Just cant wait to see her name on the board.. Good luck baby girl... Tommy261


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

CONGRATS & Good Luck to Blake!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

That the one you told me about the other day Tommy..???;. That thing is A TOAD..

Congrats to her and good luck


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

congrats to you for getting your little girl out there and 

congrats to your little girl on one heck of a fish
green coming your way


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Man...I bet that was one heckuva fight for her. Best of luck keeping the lead and way to get your daughter out there.

Mike


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Good luck Blake !!!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Good luck Blake !

I be that thing had some big 'ol teeth.


Kelly


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Congrats Blake! You go girl!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

7' s are wild, cong.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Job Dad!!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Blake*

Thanks 2coolers for the kind words, I have been very proud of her fishing skills... She is 9 years old and will throw an artificial bait all day long with me... She won the S.A.L.T...(saltwater anglers league of texas) when she was 5 years old with a 4.01 lb trout...Her granpa just bought her a new H2O Manic reel; so once she tries it out next week hopefully she will be blessed with many more fishing memories... Thanks again.. Tommy261


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

thats a tank of a sheepie, good luck to her on that.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Great Catch!
The Sheepie has an interesting expression on its face. Wonder what kind of caption you could assign to it?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job there Dad! Green coming to you.
Great catch there young lady and I hope it stands up!


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

good luck blake, hope it holds up


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*LEADER: ** 7 LBS. 7 OZS.* BLAKE *(age 9) ANITA'S BAIT & TACKLE **

*Way to go Blake ! I will keep my fingers crossed. That girl is just like her dad! Always catching big fish!*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WAY TO GO, BLAKE! Good luck and I hope it holds for you. That's a big sheepie for sure.....And way to go for you too DAD. Young folks like her are the future of fishing. Good job!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats Blake!

I can't wait till my daughter can go fishing with me!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats to her and good luck


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

Man, I've never caught one close to that big...kuddos to Blake!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sigh ... Congratulations to the kiddo ... and way to go Dad !!! Sigh ... I just checked the leader board. My 7.9 lbs. flounder I landed in the pocket last weekend would be in the lead had I registered for the tourney ...

Maybe next year ...


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Man i woudn't want to know,it would take a while to wind down.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome, she should win, just for being so cute. Green coming your way.




Jed


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Congrats, and good luck to Blake!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*$50,000*

*Thats a $50,000 fish right there.*

My son led the star for 2 1/2 months back in '97 with a 6.65 lber.
Ended up 2nd.
Keep your fingers crossed.
Good luck.


----------



## cinnaman (May 14, 2006)

Way to go Blake! Show that old fart how to fish. I want to where your going to mount that fish? In your room or your Dads?


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice catch there Blake! WTG Tommy. Good Luck.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Way to go Tommy. Hope it holds!


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

Out standing!!!!!! you go girl.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

hope it holds up Tommy!


----------

